# H0rridf0rms Super Hot Eldar!!



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Alright I've been painting my Eldar and have many projects going at once. So here's a look at a Fire Prism I completed to table top quality. I will post pics every week along with battle reports from the Warhammer 40k Summer Campaign. Comment and Enjoy!


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

awsome job painting!!!


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Nicely Done! Really like the paint job.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I posted these for a buddy of mine to take a gander at, but am just as glad to share them with the community


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

these are amazing, do you know how he gets that smoth bone color


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

what can i say, holy shit dude! massive rep


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

ChaosJunkie said:


> these are amazing, do you know how he gets that smoth bone color


Thank you.

I use Denab Stone for my base coat.
A Wash of Bleach Bone over the base coat.
A Wash of Siepa Ink over the bleach.
A Highlight of Bleach once the ink is dry.
I then apply an extreme Highlight of Skull White to some areas.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, love the Avatar!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That fire prism is beautiful. Liking the fire dragons as well. 

I think you could do with taking pictures in a better lit room though.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks really good dude, rep from me!

I would add that cool techy looking pattern to the wraithlord head though, he looks a little bland compared the rest of the army.


----------



## zarad (Aug 27, 2009)

awsome paint job! looks great! gratz


----------



## Altair (Feb 19, 2010)

that is... wow, i've never seen Eldar look so good, your work on that Prism is just... i'm stealing your bone technique by the way, would go perfect on my legion of the damned


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I _hate_ Fire Prisms. But that thing is undeniably beautiful, as are your other units. Excellent painting skills.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments I repainted the Banshees based on advice offered from community members on these forums.

I posted these pics very quickly for a friend to see, but will rework some photo's down the road once I have some additional content to post.

Really stumped on my Scorpions since they cannot be green anymore. Was thinking browns and camo, but I dont use those colors often so am sort of at a stalemate.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is some awesome painting. Love the fire prism!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

fire prism is beautiful.
+rep.

Need to learn how not to hiroshima flash blind the models though (very noticeable on the Avatar).


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

you and I both know these are way better then table top quality.
+rep


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Loving the wraith bone on the models very nice. Also like the Avatar looks HOT


----------



## Scherdy (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the pattern in the blue areas on your prism, the gems look amazing and the bone is a great 3rd color and looks fantastic too. My favorite part is the actual prism. Was it done with drybrushing, more stippling/stabbing, or something else. Very cool looking.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Scherdy said:


> Love the pattern in the blue areas on your prism, the gems look amazing and the bone is a great 3rd color and looks fantastic too. My favorite part is the actual prism. Was it done with drybrushing, more stippling/stabbing, or something else. Very cool looking.


I blotted using a sea sponge from a craft store. Followed by some minor highlights.

Thanks again. Need to finish some more aspect Warriors.


----------

